# Truck Camper on a Harbor Freight Tools Trailer



## vickers

Good Morning Everyone,

I am trying to solve for a bug out trailer but I have a few specific requests which will require a modified solution:

-I live in a subdivision and would like to have it loaded and ready for hookup to a vehicle. I would need to keep it in my garage (height restrictions)

-I have 2 small children. I do not believe a tent or anything like that would keep them safe and secure. Also, they can get loud and a tent or pop-up wouldnt provide much of a sound barrier if we are trying to hide or keep a low profile.

-I would prefer to have the amenities of a camper (shelter, storage, beds, etc).

-I am leery of the canvas of pop-up campers being secure. Id prefer a more solid construction.

-The teardrops are cool, but I dont like how you have to do everything outside. Not much interior room.

So, while doing some research, I though of securing a truck camper on a Harbor Freight Tools trailer.

Here is their heavy duty one: http://www.harborfreight.com/1720-l...-12-inch-five-lug-wheels-and-tires-94564.html

It can hold up to 1,720 lbs. This should leave some extra room for storage on the trailer.

Here is my list of pros and cons:

Pros:
Should be more secure than a tent or a canvas pop-up.
Has the amenities of a camper (depending on the model truck camper I can find).
Should be relatively cheap and I can add to it over time
Should fit in my garage and can be towable by almost any vehicle.
It (may) be tall enough to conceal solar panels on the roof. Someone walking by or that i pass on the road shouldnt see it?

Cons:
It will be ugly as hell and look really out of place
Weight...... Most truck campers run around 1,000lbs. With the max weight of the trailer being 1,720, there is not alot of room to add supplies. And Im sure you shouldnt load these trailers down.

Anything else I am not thinking of or has anyone tried or considered this solution?

Thank you.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

I noticed that the trailer is a tilt trailer. May want to make a modification so that folks can't tilt your camper when you're sleeping. Kids these days...


----------



## piglett

that is a bolt together trailer

if it was me i would have it welded together

double check the weight on the slide in camper you plan to get

some can be way over 1000lbs

good luck
piglett


----------



## ZoomZoom

The first couple things that come to mind.

- That trailer is 4x8. A camper is _normally _4x8 on the floor but overhangs over the bed rails (sides), cab (front) and possibly over the rear. How are you going to secure it? If your camper sticks out the front, when you make a corner, will the camper hit your tow vehicle? You'll be limited to a camper that doesn't stick out the back of the bed (since it will then drag on the ground).

- Bounce-a-rama. A truck camper is relying on the truck's 16-20" tires, suspension and secure fastening for it to ride without bouncing itself (and its contents) into a pile of scrap tin. You put that on a cheesy little trailer with 5.30x12" tires and the first series of potholes or rough road could start to cause damage.

- Tongue weight. Since the trailer is the minimum size for a truck camper you have to make sure the contents of the camper are always set properly to give you appropriate tongue weight.

I'd take another look at pop-up campers.


----------



## vickers

ZoomZoom said:


> The first couple things that come to mind.
> 
> - That trailer is 4x8. A camper is _normally _4x8 on the floor but overhangs over the bed rails (sides), cab (front) and possibly over the rear. How are you going to secure it? If your camper sticks out the front, when you make a corner, will the camper hit your tow vehicle? You'll be limited to a camper that doesn't stick out the back of the bed (since it will then drag on the ground).
> 
> - Bounce-a-rama. A truck camper is relying on the truck's 16-20" tires, suspension and secure fastening for it to ride without bouncing itself (and its contents) into a pile of scrap tin. You put that on a cheesy little trailer with 5.30x12" tires and the first series of potholes or rough road could start to cause damage.
> 
> - Tongue weight. Since the trailer is the minimum size for a truck camper you have to make sure the contents of the camper are always set properly to give you appropriate tongue weight.
> 
> I'd take another look at pop-up campers.


Great points..... Thanks. Im really unsure about a pop-up... Also, I dont think it will fit in my garage beside my vehicle. They are pretty wide. Back to the drawing board......


----------



## Ozarker

I agree with Piglett, I'd only use a Harbor Freight trailer as a utility trailer for lighter hauls.

HF trailers are bolted together and the steel gauge and type is not adequate, IMO, for an off road (or over road long haul) slide in camper.

You can get a much better trailer off Craig's List, I've seen good solid trailers go for $200. 

Many build tear drops on HF frames, they show the build and talk about the fun side, I've not seen many post about the frame breaking or burning off the hubs of the small wheels, as such would be admitting they screwed up from the beginning. 

I had a trailer built, heavy duty all steel, wasn't that expensive, less than $500 in materials I believe. I also have a HF trailer, I tried using it for some lumber, about 1,000 pounds, it tracked like a snake out of a grass fire. It's now only used behind my lawn tractor. 

Slide-ins designed for a 2 1/2 ton truck isn't something I'd mount on a HF trailer, much less pull it. Campers, hard sided campers are heavy and very easy to overload a truck, I suggest you think of safety first, the load to be carried, the type terrain encountered and the construction before thinking of tossing in a generator, a microwave and dvd players.


----------



## ZoomZoom

vickers said:


> Im really unsure about a pop-up... Also, I dont think it will fit in my garage beside my vehicle. They are pretty wide. Back to the drawing board......


I thought I recall that most pop-ups are about 6.5' wide. Not much wider (if at all) than a car. _I wanted to find one less than 6' do to the width of the doors I wanted to get it through for storage._


----------



## Dakine

one of the benefits of a pop-up trailer is that you can lash things to the top. I used to put an aluminum boat (upside down) on one for trips out to Stoneman Lake and Lake Mary for some really great fishing trips.


----------



## hiwall

Buy one of those small fiberglass camp trailers like the 'Scamp'. Or get any camp trailer. They come in many different sizes and can often be purchased cheap.


----------



## vickers

hiwall said:


> Buy one of those small fiberglass camp trailers like the 'Scamp'. Or get any camp trailer. They come in many different sizes and can often be purchased cheap.


Cool. Never heard of these but they look nice. I dont think it will fit in my garage though.


----------



## sewserious

Most pop-ups are 6.5 to 8 feet wide and that won't fit in your garage? We have an old (1974) house with a really tight 2-car garage (to the point, you can only open the doors on the inside of the garage, not the ones that are on the side with walls) and we store our 8' foot long 6.5' wide pop-up in there with no trouble. We don't put cars in the garage because it is too tight.


----------



## bigg777

Here's an option: It's called a Comet Hardside trailer, it's made by StarCraft.


----------



## Viking

Personally I would not use a small wheeled trailer for anything but short local hauling. It's always bothered me to see such small diameter wheeled trailers on the freeway, wither it's Harbor Freight types or those hauling small boats. I have seen bearing failure due to the high rpm and too small of bearings. They do get hot. One time we were at the I-70 Aspen Peak rest stop and a woman had a really light load on a Harbor Freight type trailer, the bearing had failed and it had nearly worn through the axle shaft. She asked me where she could get a new bearing, I told her it wasn't worth fixing and she stuffed all the things that were on the trailer into her van and went on her merry way. It's the old maxim, "You get what you pay for." I say just don't do it as you may easily end up with far more trouble than whatever savings you think you may have gotten.


----------



## hiwall

A small camp trailer would certainly fit where ever that trailer/pickup camper hybrid would have fit.


----------



## zimmy

What a Scamp trailer looks like.


----------



## Woody

Interesting question!

First, I would avoid any trailer with a single axle, especially if you are hauling weight on the highway. A dual axle will tow so much easier and track more comfortably. Plus, when you have the inevitable blowout, you have a few seconds to slow down before the trailer drags the ass end of the tow vehicle around. 

Second, evaluate exactly what you need. Are you looking for something to evac in, that will be temporary until you reach a destination? Are you looking for something to haul your family and gear for a few days to a long term BOL? Are you looking for a long term solution with all your gear and to house your family?

All will be much different.

For example: a temporary evac situation, you need a place to shelter for the night with enough supplies to get you there. A Suburban or a van would be more than adequate for this, AND be discrete at the same time. A couple pieces of plywood on the second seat, makes a 'kitchen' to cook on, the back is plenty of room for a cozy sleep and temporary supplies.

For a BO to your BOL with gear, you need a trailer to haul gear in, not to live in. Any SUV will have enough room for your family to sleep in, while towing an enclosed trailer with your long term supplies.

For a long term BOL on wheels, I'd concentrate more on hauling gear needed than amenities. Consider any kind of van, or cargo van to live in, with a trailer to haul supplies. Yeah, you are not going to be able to walk upright or have a couch with TV, but what do you really need? You NEED that trailer full of supplies. How many folks used to live in VW vans?

If you do need the beds, table and home amenities, consider a small Class C motorhome that can haul a trailer. Trailer can go in the garage, the camper outside. Hey! You are taking the family camping!!!


----------



## ZoomZoom

Viking said:


> Personally I would not use a small wheeled trailer for anything but short local hauling. It's always bothered me to see such small diameter wheeled trailers on the freeway, wither it's Harbor Freight types or those hauling small boats.


I was thinking about this more last night while working on and looking at my trailers and was going to post the same think as Viking.

I have 6 trailers of the approx. size you're looking at. They're only on the road for short distances and never over about 30 MPH. (Normally behind a ATV or UTV hauling a load down the road to someone).

I then have 3 "road" trailers with the smallest being 5x10' with 15" tires. These I trust at highway speeds.

If I need to take my log splitter somewhere, although I "could" tow it behind the truck, I always put it on a trailer. I don't trust little tires at higher speeds.


----------



## hiwall

Before I got my motor home I had a tent trailer with the small 12" tires. I used that all over the West when I went on hunting trips. It went hundreds of miles at interstate speeds and then got drug way back in on dirt tracks that could hardly be called roads. I never had a flat with it. But I will say I think the small tires were much tougher back then than they are now.


----------



## ZangLussuria

How about getting an old small U-Haul trailer and converting it? The 5x8 model holds 1,750lbs. Rather than using a cart with the same rating plus putting on the slide-in camper which will increase weight.

Modify so something like this.
www.uhaul.com/Reservations/EquipmentDetail.aspx?model=AV

www.expeditionportal.com/forum/threads/122580-5x8-Cargo-Trailer-Conversion


----------



## piglett

I think the 1st question we should have asked Vickers is
"what is the tow vehicle?
how much will it tow?
how far do you plan to go when you decide to get the hell out of dodge?

piglett


----------



## vickers

sewserious said:


> Most pop-ups are 6.5 to 8 feet wide and that won't fit in your garage? We have an old (1974) house with a really tight 2-car garage (to the point, you can only open the doors on the inside of the garage, not the ones that are on the side with walls) and we store our 8' foot long 6.5' wide pop-up in there with no trouble. We don't put cars in the garage because it is too tight.


Well, we keep our minivan in the garage. Its easier for my wife to load the kids by herself while im at work. On the other side of the garage is an above ground 8ft storm shelter. I really only have 11 1/2 feet of space from the shelter to my garage door. With a smaller trailer i can maneuver it so the tongue will be off to the side, but i dont have a ton of space.


----------



## vickers

piglett said:


> I think the 1st question we should have asked Vickers is
> "what is the tow vehicle?
> how much will it tow?
> how far do you plan to go when you decide to get the hell out of dodge?
> 
> piglett


Hyundai Entourage Minivan. So not a ton of weight. Not sure on distance. All depends on why im evacuating.


----------



## TheLazyL

1,700 pound maximum limit...hmmm

2 adults plus 2 children leave a 1,200 pound limit.

20 gallons of water (about 10 days of drinking water) is 160 pounds. 1,040 pound limit

5' x 8' enclose cargo trailer weights 1,000 pounds. That leaves you with 40 pounds of food, ammo, clothing, bedding, cooking utensils and etc..


----------



## vickers

Im guessing this solution wont work. Oh well, it was fun. lol Thanks.


----------



## TheLazyL

vickers said:


> Im guessing this solution wont work. Oh well, it was fun. lol Thanks.


I admire you for doing your research first.

IMHO too many jump into a situation just waste money and resources without first developing a "how to".


----------



## vickers

TheLazyL said:


> I admire you for doing your research first.
> 
> IMHO too many jump into a situation just waste money and resources without first developing a "how to".


I dont have the time or the money to start a project that wont work.... Thats why I like to post my crazy ideas on here and get people opinions.


----------



## readytogo

Had the same idea of building my own but I decided to look into the small canvas sided trailers, small enough for a garage and plenty of room for four, easy to pull with a small vehicle and plenty of storage if pull with a truck or van, besides in a bug out anything is better than nothing to include a tent, mine is big enough for 8 and with a large plastic/canvas cover is well protected from the weather, just an idea.


----------



## vickers

readytogo said:


> Had the same idea of building my own but I decided to look into the small canvas sided trailers, small enough for a garage and plenty of room for four, easy to pull with a small vehicle and plenty of storage if pull with a truck or van, besides in a bug out anything is better than nothing to include a tent, mine is big enough for 8 and with a large plastic/canvas cover is well protected from the weather, just an idea.


Yeah, I think I am going to have to get over my "no canvas side" requirement and go for a smaller popup that will fit in my garage.


----------



## ZoomZoom

TheLazyL said:


> 1,700 pound maximum limit...hmmm
> 
> 2 adults plus 2 children leave a 1,200 pound limit.
> 
> 20 gallons of water (about 10 days of drinking water) is 160 pounds. 1,040 pound limit
> 
> 5' x 8' enclose cargo trailer weights 1,000 pounds. That leaves you with 40 pounds of food, ammo, clothing, bedding, cooking utensils and etc..


That math doesn't seem right to me.

Why did you put the weight of a 5x8' enclosed trailer on top of the 1700# HF trailer? Stacking trailers?

On the pop-up campers, they're pretty water-tight and can be left outside. Is a canvas carport an option if you wanted to keep it covered?

If he has a 5x8' enclosed, it's probably rated for 3000#.


----------



## piglett

vickers said:


> Hyundai Entourage Minivan. So not a ton of weight. Not sure on distance. All depends on why im evacuating.


what does the owners manual say it will tow?

i would figure at least 3500 lbs

also like i think someone already said get a shelter to put the camper in

that way your not always binding up your garage

as far as the noise of kids goes stock the camper with a few board games that are rite for their ages.

there is also the old "QUIET, don't make me tell you again" (worked well with me) 

not telling you how to raise YOUR kids (so please don't take this the wrong way)

but ........ in a SHTF situation you may need to keep em on a short leash so to speak

even if it results in some time outs and /or naughty chair time.

one way or another they will need to learn to keep it down.

not doing so will put your group in danger

piglett


----------



## vickers

ZoomZoom said:


> That math doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> Why did you put the weight of a 5x8' enclosed trailer on top of the 1700# HF trailer? Stacking trailers?
> 
> On the pop-up campers, they're pretty water-tight and can be left outside. Is a canvas carport an option if you wanted to keep it covered?
> 
> If he has a 5x8' enclosed, it's probably rated for 3000#.


Ill have to check on the carport. We have pretty restrictive convents from our HOA...


----------



## readytogo

vickers said:


> Yeah, I think I am going to have to get over my "no canvas side" requirement and go for a smaller popup that will fit in my garage.


never own one vickers but in my many camping trips with my friend,he had one,a old Coleman that we modified with air and a outside stove plus a awning it was very comfortable for up to 6,this one was too big for a garage but the new models look great especially the all aluminum bodies,no wood problems and the simpler the better,a nice Honda tri-fuel generator and you are set to go anywhere.
good luck.


----------



## Sfour321

Comes with a hefty price tag, but this is pretty cool


----------



## Tirediron

I would be looking for a small but taller enclosed cargo trailer, you can load your stuff and arrange things how you want then. you can exceed the tow rating of your vehicle if you do things right, a weight distributing hitch and a sway arrestor can help, trailer brakes are a must if you are exceeding your tow rating. (not recommending you exceed the tow rating but in an emergency "you do what ya gotta do") make sure the trailer has good trailer tires too


----------



## ZangLussuria

Something like this perhaps? I you don't have a trailer yet. Not bank breaking at the price.

www.rightlinegear.com/suv-tent.html


----------



## TheLazyL

ZoomZoom said:


> That math doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> Why did you put the weight of a 5x8' enclosed trailer on top of the 1700# HF trailer? Stacking trailers?
> 
> On the pop-up campers, they're pretty water-tight and can be left outside. Is a canvas carport an option if you wanted to keep it covered?
> 
> If he has a 5x8' enclosed, it's probably rated for 3000#.


I took the 1,720 lbs as the GVW for the OP trailer. I rounded it off to 1,700.

When you add walls and a roof how much would that weight? I don't know, so I went online and found that a 5'x8' enclosed trailer weighted 1,000 pounds. That gave me a rough idea on how much weight would be added when the OP enclosed his trailer.

Subtract 1,000 lbs. from the GVW of 1,700 lbs. leaves 700 pounds for the occupants, water and food/gear.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Gotcha. :thumbraise:


----------



## LincTex

Tirediron said:


> I would be looking for a small but taller enclosed cargo trailer,


Yes - and this is also the "toughest" or most durable option. Get one with wheelwells (outsides are flush, with fenders inside the trailer) so you have the widest area possible inside.

There is a trade-off for the durability - cargo trailers are a LOT heaver than "campers".


----------



## kellikastle

Perhaps a Truck Bed Trailer (TBT) and slide in camper or camper shell would work for you. There are also some good articles on “stealth” campers on-line, converted enclosed utility trailers that have no outside look of a living space. I have seen a couple slid-in truck campers made for the smaller trucks, like the S-10 and Ranger that fit completely in the bed of a full size truck, they might fit in a garage on a TBT? Also some of the slid-in truck campers have a ”low profile” designee that pops up when parked. 
I have a big 1970’s slide-in camper that normally rides in the back of my truck if I am going out on a road trip. I have modified the old truck camper to have a 55 gal drum/water tank, high pressure air tank, Port-a-Potty, dual propane tanks for stove and refrigerator, side and rear shade awnings, a single burner stove top, dual solar panels and a battery bank to power my 26ft pull behind travel trailer when off grid (boon docking) or for power tools, multiple radios, storage of 60 days of dry and canned foods and it still has 2 full beds but no dining table any more. I have a TBT that is sits in when not in use, makes it easy to move and sometimes I just haul it out to the lake in the TBT. A TBT should not be too expensive. I did replace the original truck rear end on this TBT with a heavy trailer axle and wheels/tires that also fit my truck. (Truck and TBT have a total of 5 spare tires), also not too expensive on Craigslist. **When buying an older camper check for water damage from roof leaks!!!! That is a big pain to fix! I looked at many before I found one that had spent most of its years out in the desert of New Mexico**


----------

